# What shall I study



## puskar_adhikari (Aug 20, 2019)

what shall i study to get a PR in Australia and also a good job as i am studying Bachelors of Arts in English and Sociology currently. I have plaNeed to study masters at Australia. As being from humanities background I don't find enough 2 years course that leads to PR. 
Or
Can I do double major in Masters of IT and Accountancy a combined course of both? Is there any university providing such facilities.
Thanks


----------



## TinaClarke (Apr 18, 2020)

puskar_adhikari said:


> what shall i study to get a PR in Australia and also a good job as i am studying Bachelors of Arts in English and Sociology currently. I have plaNeed to study masters at Australia. As being from humanities background I don't find enough 2 years course that leads to PR.
> Or
> Can I do double major in Masters of IT and Accountancy a combined course of both? Is there any university providing such facilities.
> Thanks


If you are aiming to get PR, this combination is not very effective as these two occupations are similar in difficulty of finding a job or getting PR.

If you are very capable of the study then try as much as you can in IELTS or PTE.

The nursing courses could be under consideration if you would like to combine employment and PR opportunities.

Hope it helps.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nursing is difficult to get into, to get a job you need experience, there are literally 100s of last year's graduate nurses unable to get a job, and they are already Australian Citizens. I know first hand my daughter and her friends are among them.


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

Hi I suggest you check the open list first and decide degree based on your own background.
As far as I know, the procedure is do a degree -> evaluated in open list -> full-time job for 6 month (with working visa and police check) -> apply the pr!


----------



## ismt (Jan 11, 2021)

You can start your journey by doing some Diplomas. These courses can help you start your career in Australia. You can go through this article.

https://www.ismt.edu.au/4-best-courses-to-start-a-new-career-in-australia/


----------

